# Dream Garage



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

One of the things that keeps me interested in pursuing this silly hobby is that it is actually possible to have representative samples of most of the VRC one lusts after without being a Fortune 500 CEO. As many of us have come to realize, it's not always about top dollar - more often than not it's about being in the right place at the right time and saying yes.

So, in the spirit of Santa-lists and all, if you could ADD five dream VRC bikes to your stable, what would they be and why?

I'll start:

5. Early 90's Rock Lobster single-speed. I. Want. One. Totally irrational, totally don't care.

4. 1988 Fat Chance. Spumoni. Box crown. Partial to Fats, always have been and I've had at least one since 1989. 

3. 1985/86 Ritchey Annapurna. The first mountain bike I ever saw that "stepped it up a notch" was the Ritchey Commando at Duke's cycle in Toronto back in the day. A Commando, a Super Comp or, really, any filet-brazed Ritchey from this era would do just fine.

2. A fully WTB-kitted Potts CCR. Anyone who's actually seen one and doesn't want one isn't quite right in my books. 

1. 1988 Rocky Mountain Wedge. The first mountain bike I ever saw that said "screw this utilitarian crap, I'm about the sexy". Double U-brakes, super sloping top-tube. I don't know who made them - Bailey or Brodie or Truelove or whoever - but man oh man that is the ne plus ultra of my list as a Canadian bike shop guy from the 80's-90's who grew up with mountain bikes.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

5.1992 Kona Explosif Pro, black on black on black. Always wanted, never come close to owning.
4.Any year red/white/blue Ritchey P-series. Explanation unnecessary.
3.Purple anodized GT Zaskar, full m900, gold Rock Shox : buh-ling
2.1991 Zolatone grey/fluoro orange Marin Pine Mountain. A little piece of Norcal to call my own.
1.Ti Phoenix, see # 4 for explanation.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Early salsa ala carte.

96/97 Ibis mojo

Potts ccr (and i would exclude everything else if i got one in a shade of maroon)

wtb phoenix 

fillet brazed ritchey, slightly older than P series.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

1. 92 Specialized Stumpjumper Any color
2. mid 90's GT Zaskar polished finish (I lusted after those)
3. Cannondale Beast of the East (any year,Color,ect)
4. Canondale Raven (Raw Carbon) not so VRC.....
5. 86 Lee World Mountain Sport (First Mtn Bike)


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

I already have an early 80's Annapurna. I would be done collecting if I could add a Breezer Series I (not in this life) or Series II (expensive, but not impossible) and an 80's Cunningham.


Craig


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

1. Cunningham Indian or Racer.
2. Early Ibis Custom with drops and WTB RC's
3. Off Road Toad
4. Klein Attitude in g/p/w
5. Yeti ARC in turq/gray with ano purple.

I can't say my list needs much explanation. I have everything else I want already.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

3.Purple anodized GT Zaskar, full m900, gold Rock Shox : buh-ling

Have one that I may be willing to part with.

For me an:
Original GT Cyclone...very few were built that first year
Apex's old GT Psyclone in Team Scream


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

I second the RM Wedge. Like to add a Ti-Bolt too.

Maybe I'd ask for something simple for the sake of sentiment. I really miss my 1980 BMX. No idea what brand it was since I bought from the cop shop and my best friend's dad who was a car painter, painted it for me. Charcoal frame, lots of chrome and glossy black "mag wheels" (originally yellow, painted gloss black). This was the first bike I cutomized and thrashed until I snapped the steerer but never noticed until that final jump. :eekster: It sat in my parents garage for years until my dad tossed it out without telling me. Seems corny but I know what landfill it lays in and every once in a while I think about it when I drive by.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

1 Tomac Raleigh
2 GT Xizang
3 Klein attititude, linear horizon
4 fat chance you eddy
5 Ritchey P bike (always wanted a 23, but 22 or 21 will do)... or a Nuke Proof Ti... (OK both)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not in order of want, but:

1. Mantis X frame (basically exactly like Bushpig's current BOTM entry)
(alternatively, the multi-colored stripe frame at First Flight with a more understated build)
2. +/- 1990 Salsa a la Carte in white jelly bean 
3. +/- 1990 Goat WTR in team orange+green
4. Grove Assault with all the trimmings in some god-awful neon color
5. something like the original Breezers with the extra lateral tubes. Even a modern remake would be awesome.

I guess I like steel bikes with loud paint and/or extra tubing. If I could add a sixth, I'd like to second the love for spumoni Fats. I'd really love a Yo in that livery with a five color segmented fork.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

5. GT 1981 26" cruiser
4. Manitou Non-answer non suspended.
3. IRD cross country racer. Have a semi stroker available, but they are a bit to weird riding. But if i get the other five who knows.
2. Ritchey Super Comp. I have one in my sights in my size too, but the original fork and stem was switched out to some IRD stuff. Will let this one dangle a bit. Hopefully the original bits get found or i find another SC in my size.
1. Ritchey Annapurna. Have this one with in arms length. Been working this one for a few years now. Has original fillet bullmoose bars and fillet stem. fingers crossed.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

ckevlar said:


> 5. GT 1981 26" cruiser


That nearly made my list too, recent prices make it an increasingly unlikely proposition.


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Wedge

and

Rocky Mountain Blizzard


BTW - the Wedge was made by Derek Bailey.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dig all the Wedge love. I'd like one too. I remember seeing one with dual IRD progressives. So nice. Each tube a different, earthy color.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh man I thought I had everything I really wanted but after putting a little thought in to it...not even close!

In no particular order:

Early Mountain Cycle with the big disc brakes and upside down fork. I remember seeing a guy for a few years during the early 90's at the big Laguna Seca Superbike and GP races. At the time it was so crazy and cutting edge looking it really made an impact.

Cunningham...any. I don't think that anyone has to explain wanting one of these. 

My buddy Jim's full WTB spec Merlin. Haven't seen him for a while I wonder if he still has it?? Actually any late 80's Ti bike would be cool. I've always wanted a titanium machine ever since I was a kid looking at the BEAR racing table during the Moffet BMX races. At the time all the TI stuff was for the little guys. By the time they made it for the big boys I had to pay for it myself and that wasn't going to be a possibility for a few years! 

American built aluminum Breezer. The owner of Velomeister had one with a Browning system on it. Pretty trick stuff to a high school kid. 

Victor Vicente of America Topanga 20" wheeled mountain bike. The bike and it's creator represent everything that I find cool about American built and designed bicycles. 

I think that if I could only have one it would have to be the VVA. Something tells me there will be a Breezer and Mountain Cycle in the stable long before I find one though.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Huh, for a minute there I thought this would be a thread about a car show with Tom Hnatiw

I'm kind of done trying to dig up vintage rides, but maybe if an IRD Stroker was in the right place at the right time in the right size.

Or a Nevil Devil, if they aren't all broken

Or Rhygin Juke SS, same as above.

Or a very specific 1988 Annapurna that a coworker had built with 130mm spacing front and rear so he could roll on two rear wheels with different gear sets. Even though it doesn't fit me it was a really neat bike.

Or an ORT


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Tinker Juarez's Klein Attitude (or was it an Adroit) in purple nightstorm paint and load of Grafton parts

Chuck Texeira's Yeti ARC with modified purple ano'd Chris King headset

Salsa a la Carte, black with red, green, yellow splashes. Don't know what they called this paint scheme

Any Rock Lobster singlespeed with those b!tchin' wavy gussets

Fat Chance Yo Eddy

WTB Phoenix

Curtlo painted orange with blue ano'd Paul parts, like the old Outer Circle Racing team used to run

Ibis Ti Mojo

Libor Karas' Cannondale stock trials bike

Mountaincycle San Andreas like the one Jake Watson used to race


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah tell me about it. I have the bars waiting for a matching frame and fork. The 26 cruisers were only added as filler though. In all reality if i get the Annapurna. I'm done. Unless other 200$ vintage bikes fall in my lap. The Anna is al the cruiser i need. Well that and the Cooks. Oh and the GHP. oh and the....



mechagouki said:


> That nearly made my list too, recent prices make it an increasingly unlikely proposition.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cook's Cruiser
Very early Ritchey in decent shape 
80's SuperComp Red And White
A Merlin that fits
And for whatever reason, lately I have wanted a Plexus to put together as a rider.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a thing for midwest builders. This list will reflect that. 

1. Early 90's Nuke Proof Ti. Always wanted to do a Julia Ingersol replica. See Rumpfy's "Inside the Pro's Bikes" thread for build.

2. Cherry Cycles Cherry Bomb. Super small builder out of Indiana who used to have ads in the back of MTB mags back in the day. Really nice frames. Build would be full XC Pro with Control Tech stem/post and Mag 21 SL Ti.

3. Wisconsin Built Paramount. Probably XC Pro with lots of Ritchey trim. Preferably with the super obnoxious paint job.

4. American ? (still haven't decided which frame I like best). The only non-Cunningham aluminum bike I think I would want. I wouldn't feel bad riding an American though, hence the higher spot on the wish list. 

5. I really love to have another chance with the mid-90's Ibis Mojo I picked up last year for $200 and then sold to pay for my study abroad in Egypt. Build would be circa 94 team build with Hugi hubs, Mag 21 SL Ti, Contol Tech post, Ibis Ti stem and bars, Sachs New Success derailleurs, and Conti tires (with those sexy dark brown sidewalls).


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

And since I know that I am not the only BMXer here:

Taj's old forrest-green Barcode with Solid cranks
Jimmy Levan's Metal Dagger, the one that he jumped the Seattle gap with
Ralph Sinisi's grey Angel of Death that he rode in Neighborhood Superheroes
Troy McMurray's Warpig
Gonz's pink and silver, front-brake only Standard TRLS-250


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

As long as were dreaming:

Cunningham
Mountain Goat Deluxe
Potts CCR
Ritchey Annapurna
Mantis Valkyrie
Early steel Moots


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

Team Violet Mid-90's Yo Eddy
Purple or Turq anno'd Zaskar
Grey Yeti ARC (team replica)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Huh, for a minute there I thought this would be a thread about a car show with Tom Hnatiw


You're right - dream 2nd bedroom, rec. room or shed might have been a better title...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Tinker Juarez's KleinAdroit in purple nightstorm paint


I'm guessing you missed it when it was on eBay 10 years ago for a few hundred bucks.
IIRC it was under $500


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I'm guessing you missed it when it was on eBay 10 years ago for a few hundred bucks.
> IIRC it was under $500


Whaaaaa???? Madness.

*speechless*


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Ned´s Ultimate
Tomac´s Raleigh 
1996 Merlin newsboy
1992 Alpinestars Ti-Mega
Breezer Lightning


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

5. One of the few True North Aermet frames bikes.
4. Pace RC100 or 200, with the first gen Pace susp fork. 
3. Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt. Yellow. Rolled-forward fork. My first teenage bike lust. (Not that I’d turn up a Wedge…)
2. 1989-90 Off Road Toad with a Bontrager fork. Green or cammo. Fillet brazed awesomeness.
1. 1989 Brodie Romax. Early Gatorblade, and the IRD Progressive on the back. Fillet brazed. The best.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

5.Cunningham 
4. 82 Stumpjumper
3. Rocky Mountain Sherpa
2. Ritchey Annapurna
1. 81 Breezer

Actually, I`d be happy to own even one of these...


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

1. One Off

2. Giant Iguana

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> 1. One Off
> 
> 2. Giant Iguana
> 
> -Schmitty-


I am assuming you mean *four* Giant Iguanas.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

1. Cunningham Racer
2. Proto Salsa/Merlin Titanium
3. Tomacs Yeti C26 with modified driveside chainstay.
4. Tinkers Klein Adroit nightstorm
5. Mountain Goat Deluxe Dinoflage paint


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Tinkers Adroit (It is Storm-paint or actually Team Storm, Nightstorm is blue/grey/black)
Tomacs Raleigh, green version
Merlin Newsboy
Yeti Ultimate
Ritchey P-21
Klein Adroit Nightstorm


----------



## myroo (Dec 29, 2005)

1. Early Salsa AlaCarte
2. Chris Chance Slim Chance
3. Ritchey P-21
4. Ritchey P-22
5. 1995 IF Delux
6. Merlin Newsboy

Please note they all have to be in my size so that I can ride anytime.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> So, in the spirit of Santa-lists and all, if you could ADD* five* dream VRC bikes to your stable, what would they be and why?


some people are just greedy I guess


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

scant said:


> 5. Mountain Goat Deluxe Dinoflage paint


Your dream is slowly getting cheaper


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

myroo said:


> 2. Chris Chance Slim Chance
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice. I've always thought these were ultra classy. Quite an achievement for a 'mtn guy' to be able to produce such a classic road machine.
> ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Schmitty said:


> Quite an achievement for a 'mtn guy' to be able to produce such a classic road machine.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Chris Chance started building road bikes first.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Chris Chance started building road bikes first.


http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/chris_chance_cycles.htm

I had one of his early lugged bikes; he was a competent builder.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

as long as we're dreaming:

American Comp, anno green
Cunningham cyclocross/adventure bike posted in the blue collar thread
Koski Trailmaster(the Ti one from the stillborn Koski resurgence) Hell, I'd take an original too. 
Rumpfy's Mountain Goat Road Goat
Filet brazed Rock Lobster


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Chris Chance started building road bikes first.


Yes.

-Schmitty-


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> Filet brazed Rock Lobster


Can't you still get those brand new?

http://www.rocklobstercycles.com/frames.php


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

I think I've managed to obtain most of the bikes/frames I'm after for the moment but I'd like to get the following one day in no real order.

DeKerf with Dekerf Ti bar/stem
Brodie Expresso
Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt
Ritchey Softtail (in 95/95 World Cup spec)
Kona Score (ok its probably a bit new, but its something I've always wanted)


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Bridgestone MB-1
4. Ritchey P23
3. Fat Chance Yo Eddy
2. Klein Attitude
1. Bontrager Race Lite - Pre-Trek (DOH, I have this one!!)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> 3.Purple anodized GT Zaskar, full m900, gold Rock Shox : buh-ling
> 
> Have one that I may be willing to part with.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year's to me.....scratch that last one.....landing soon


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yay for you


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> 3.Purple anodized GT Zaskar, full m900, gold Rock Shox : buh-ling
> 
> Have one that I may be willing to part with.
> 
> ...


Team Scream Psyclone....Check
GT Cyclone......Check
dream garage now complete


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Team Scream Psyclone....Check
> GT Cyclone......Check
> dream garage now complete


Did you happen to find the Cyclone last week in a poorly worded ad on a large auction site?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Three minutes after the listing went up. It's a beaut, only had a wheel tightened in the rear dropouts once.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Team Scream Psyclone....Check
> GT Cyclone......Check
> dream garage now complete


Post up some picks man!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Tinker's 1993 Adroit EX
Tomac's Raleigh with Merlin-made ti parts
Tomac's Yeti C-26 
Ritchey P-20/P-21 (built like Frischi's et al.)
Fat Chance Titanium (first version)


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

GonaSovereign said:


> 5. One of the few True North Aermet frames bikes.
> 4. Pace RC100 or 200, with the first gen Pace susp fork.
> 3. Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt. Yellow. Rolled-forward fork. My first teenage bike lust. (Not that I'd turn up a Wedge&#8230
> 2. 1989-90 Off Road Toad with a Bontrager fork. Green or cammo. Fillet brazed awesomeness.
> 1. 1989 Brodie Romax. Early Gatorblade, and the IRD Progressive on the back. Fillet brazed. The best.


i share your top 3 (not really surprising as a vancouverite). i love the fillet brazed local steel.

i saw an fb romax w/ curved gatorblades the other day. in great shape, but fitted w/ cheap commuter parts. i would have offered cash on the spot if the owner were there. very nice.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

an ORT (photo stolen from BrianN)









I'd like a few more Ritchey's, a brazed Potts..

some more stuff like this


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i'd love to have ; oval top-tube mountaingoat, aluminum mantis with the chromed steel rear triangle. please tell me the "names" of these bikes.and a brazed potts.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok I'll play

Ibis Silk Ti
Ibis Ti mojo
Off Road Toad
My Nuke Proof Ti
Fat Chance Shock A Billy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Three minutes after the listing went up. It's a beaut, only had a wheel tightened in the rear dropouts once.


Ya, I kinda wanna see this one.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I can check "lugged" mountain bike off my list.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nice color


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I remember cutting out a picture of the Ti Bolt and putting it on the fridge in '91. My list shares a lot with many here....not the most encouraging thing for my search!

ThunderBolt in yellow with splatted paint (just like one on cover of Canadian Cyclist buyers guide, back in the day)
Wedge
Sovereign with original fork
'91 MB1 or MB2, all original
Toad

All with XT Thumbies and its grouppo.....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

islander said:


> All with XT Thumbies and its grouppo.....


That would be M730 or M732 depending on how many speeds you are wanting - you could start hoarding parts now and be ready when that special frame comes along - a great resource here: MOMBAT Shimano Timeline


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Crossing number three off the list. :thumbsup:



mainlyfats said:


> One of the things that keeps me interested in pursuing this silly hobby is that it is actually possible to have representative samples of most of the VRC one lusts after without being a Fortune 500 CEO. As many of us have come to realize, it's not always about top dollar - more often than not it's about being in the right place at the right time and saying yes.
> 
> So, in the spirit of Santa-lists and all, if you could ADD five dream VRC bikes to your stable, what would they be and why?
> 
> ...


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

1. Ibis Mojo Ti (saw one sitting at Nantahala Outdoor Center years ago and have wanted one since)
2. Hanebrink Extreme Terrain Cycle (why not?)
3. 1987 Bridgestone MB1 (had one)
4. 1991 "S" works steel (have it and it gets 90% of my riding time and is a little beat)
5. Rivendell "All Mountain" from the early Riv days. I dont think I have seen photos of more than one of these.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> Crossing number three off the list. :thumbsup:


Congrats! :thumbsup: Wish I could find one...


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

Not in any real order:

-Mantis valkyrie EC in metallic lime green and 3dv

-Mantis screaming V w/ black and silver and onza ti cranks

-Trimble(the rainbow with black wavy stripes-prettiest frame ever IMO)

-Adroit with strata, in gator or jungle, with turquoise machinetech parts and moon cranks

-Yeti ultimate with accutrax and bullseyes gray/turquoise 

-Early off road toad with XC pro

-Mountain goat deluxe rigid or FS, orange and green

-The specialized team stumpjumper with ti lugs and carbon tubes, all black anno parts and a mavic group

-Monolith with a rebound fork

-And the 93' cannondale/magic cnc tradeshow bike to hang on the wall because it was sooo f'n crazy

Is that more than five? And when can I expect delivery???


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

really nice list lowmass.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Let the flaming begin,
1996 Kona A'HA Red/White and Blue
Kona Lavadome
Brew steel frame
and last but not least
Airborne B-29
Ok, I'm done, please don't shoot me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get out.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The stuff I dream about these days:

Coconino Singlespeed, 26", with a layout that matches my Curtlo
Rock Lobster road bike and matching fork, steel


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Any Cunningham
2. Syncros equipped Off Road Toad
3. WTB equipped 1990 Merlin with type II forks and dirt drop bars (or maybe a Jeff Jones H-bar)
4. Brodie Sovereign
5. Bontrager OR Race Lite

That would provide me with some fun rides.... and would certainly turn a few heads.


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks girlonabike. If only I had the means...
I also have a penchant for all things titanium, i love the ibis bowtie. Morati also makes some very sweet bikes and components. Really want a Jeff Jones. I've had and loved some litespeeds but god I hate that ugly yellow printed logo, Merlin's always plain looked prettier, even though their bikes are more reserved in design. 
And loudviking, +1 on the airborne B29, I just missed buying one so I had to "settle" for a carver killer b. 
Sorry I know those last ones aren't yet VRC. A could easily pick five just in titanium...


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

And any Cunninghams or Potts or filleted Richeys bikes are, i would hope, pretty much a given desire to anyone that know and loves vrcmtbs, an honor to possess I would hope to one day know.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> the Ritchey Commando at Duke's cycle.


I've had more than my share of concussions, but I'm pretty sure the Commando was hanging up in McBride's.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll play:

Any R/W/B Ritchey P Series. That or the soft-tail, or a plexus (with Soft Ride stem, of course)
Klien Adroit any color Rigid, of course
Bontrager OR Race Lite
Salsa Ala Carte (Jelly bean paint job)
And a mass produced, either a PDG-90, or KHS Montana Team (Pink Panther)


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> So, in the spirit of Santa-lists and all, if you could ADD five dream VRC bikes to your stable, what would they be and why?


1. something titanium 21" or bigger
2. 55 or 56cm Bridgestone


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I have mine already

97 G.T. Lightning

92 G.T. Richter

Unknown year G.T.Psyclone I owe 50.00 on and take delivery of the first of the month

The only bike I could add to this is an early Zaskar...

And just about any custom boutique steel frame builder gets a friendly nod from me, Salsa, Ritchey, Curtlo, Fat Chance, Mountain Goat, etc...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My dream garage would be just like my current garage, only it wouldn't be a crowded f'n mess with no place to work. I'm actually really happy to have all the cool bikes I already have. 
It really sinks in when I'm in a bike shop I haven't been in before, and the guy there asks what I have at home... it takes me ten minutes to rattle them all off while he gets a glazed look on his face, and then says "WOW! I'd love to see some of those".



A fillet brazed, red, white, and blue P bike sure would be nice though 




and a ORT...and a 'ham...and a....hahahaha





Steve


.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My dream garage would be just like my current garage, only it wouldn't be a crowded f'n mess with no place to work. I'm actually really happy to have all the cool bikes


Yep, I'm with you. If my garage (or basement in my case) had tad fewer bikes and a lot less clutter I'd have my "dream garage."


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> For me an:
> Original GT Cyclone...very few were built that first year
> Apex's old GT Psyclone in Team Scream


Amazing it's over two years after I posted that and I found two NOS 1st year Cyclones and a low mile Team Scream too.

Now the pursuit is limited to:
89 Steel Xizang with the full Browning get-up
96 1st year STS-1
More GT Team members bikes


----------

